# Taking Provera to force a bleed for the second time?



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear Mazv

Please could you give me some advice on forcing a bleed? After our first cycle, where I had OHSS symptoms, I did not bleed naturally and so after 60 days I was put on a course of Provera for 7 days. This did bring on a bleed at day 69.

We then assumed my next cycle would go back to normal. However I am now at day 44 and still no bleed. I have twice had the symptoms of a period coming, headache, period pains, tightening and hardening of my ovaries and upset tummy, all the normal signs for me, but I have not actually bled.

I have been told to wait until day 66 and if I have not bled naturally by then, to take another 7 day course of Provera to force a bleed again.

Please could you advise me if there is a certain time period that is suggested to wait for a natural bleed? (I have read that one woman waited 72 days before she bled naturally.)

I am just a little concerned that taking Provera, will encourage a bleed but it is medicinal intervention, and perhaps the not bleeding is a sign my body has still not fully recovered from the OHSS.

I appreciate any help that you can give me in this matter, as I am just very confused as to whether I should let nature take its course or if I should take medication to force something to happen.

Thank you for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you usually have regular cycles? Your natural cycle can be thrown totally awry following treatment and use of hormone modulating drugs. There is no harm from repeating a course of provera, really depends on whether you need to take this to prepare for another treatment cycle. If there is no timing issue and you'd rather leave your body to recover by itself then you could do that, just bear in mind it can take a number of months for things to settle  


Maz x


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Maz

Thank you for your reply. My cycles were not consistent, varying from 30 to 34 days. 
We do need to prepare for our next cycle, a round of FET in either October or November depending on my period.

It sounds like you are saying there should not be too much harm from taking a second round of Provera, so I think we will go ahead with that. My clinic want to start me on them on the 13th of September when we next attend.

Also I might try and get an acupuncture session in before then, just in case that might help bring on my period.

Thank you very much for your help, you have put my mind at ease.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you're preparing for a new cycle then you're best to take the provera to ensure you've shed any old lining beforehand. You can take repeated cycles of this drug, if necessary. I'd follow clinic advise to ensure you're all prepared or next cycle. Hope it goes well      You never know, acupuncture could do the trick for you anyway


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Maz. 
I will book the acupuncture in the morning and if that doesn't work, take the Provera in September.

Fingers crossed we will get pregnant on this cycle 

Thank you for all your advice


----------

